# Google Chrome to be released next week



## THRiLL KiLL (Nov 16, 2009)

*Google Chrome OS to be released next week*



> Rumors are circulating that Google is set to launch an early version of its free, open source operating system, Chrome, next week, with a full version release expected in 2010.
> 
> Google (NSDQ:GOOG) first announced the impending launch of its new Chrome OS in July. The company said in blog post that Chrome would initially be going after the netbook market, maintaining that netbooks running Chrome OS would be available for consumers in the second half of 2010.
> 
> ...



source: http://www.crn.com/software/221700092;jsessionid=RAOXA0KBYGPS3QE1GHOSKH4ATMY32JVN

its not the "full version" but more like a preview.

I have download links for the beta... let me find them

I found the link:

http://sites.google.com/site/chromeoslinux/download  <<<< Dead Link

i thought it was a "official" download, but it wasnt


Update, get a vmware version of it here:
http://discuss.gdgt.com/google/chrome-os/general/download-chrome-os-vmware-image/


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Nov 16, 2009)

ah can't wait to try it


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 16, 2009)

i wonder how the support will be for chrome?
would be interesting to try it


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hmm. SUPER PRIVACY VIOLATIONS FOR EVERYBODY! anyone?


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 16, 2009)

Google is gonna take over the planet I can't wait for beta and like MilkyWay said I wonder how good the support will be. Considering it's based on linux, will it work well with games?


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 17, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Google is gonna take over the planet I can't wait for beta and like MilkyWay said I wonder how good the support will be. Considering it's based on linux, will it work well with games?



games i dont expect much but it better be supported by a lot of the big developers and i wonder how installing is going to be?

like linux is just starting to get decent support, years ago you would struggle to find a open source or even commercial alternative made for linux or linux compatible

also wonder how resource usage is

google are like the Mc Donalds of Internet ROFL!


----------



## erocker (Nov 17, 2009)

I wonder if there will be an option not to use tabs. I use Windows IE for a reason. Windows!


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 17, 2009)

erocker said:


> I wonder if there will be an option not to use tabs. I use Windows for a reason. Windows!



huh erocker is that an issue for you? can you just not press alt tab and do it the old fashioned way?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 17, 2009)

And they couldn't rename it to something other than Chrome, since they already have the Google Chrome web browser?


----------



## erocker (Nov 17, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> huh erocker is that an issue for you? can you just not press alt tab and do it the old fashioned way?



Man, I'm fail. I was thinking this was for the release of a post-beta Chrome Web Browser. I skimmed to OP too quickly.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 17, 2009)

erocker said:


> Man, I'm fail. I was thinking this was for the release of a post-beta Chrome Web Browser. I skimmed to OP too quickly.



ROFL that explains it!
I was like WTF is he really bothered about tabbing? windows!
Then you made a windows joke


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Nov 20, 2009)

looks like you can get the source code and compile it yourself. 

someone did that and made a virutal machine out of it.

download it here:
http://discuss.gdgt.com/google/chrome-os/general/download-chrome-os-vmware-image/


----------



## AsRock (Nov 20, 2009)

erocker said:


> I wonder if there will be an option not to use tabs. I use Windows IE for a reason. Windows!



You could just use Seamonkey that has them and Firefox features and runs just as fast or faster than Google rubbish.



erocker said:


> Man, I'm fail. I was thinking this was for the release of a post-beta Chrome Web Browser. I skimmed to OP too quickly.



Oops me to but i trust MS more than a advertising company lolz.


----------



## BobBarr (Nov 21, 2009)

can't wait.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 21, 2009)

im skeptical of its success. everything i supposed to be web apps. instead of installers etc. I just dont see it as a "productivety" OS I mean by the looks of things. really is only use full for web browsing. which imo really isnt that usefull. that can get really annoying.


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 21, 2009)

It's basically going to be a netbook OS.


----------



## BobBarr (Nov 21, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> Hmm. SUPER PRIVACY VIOLATIONS FOR EVERYBODY! anyone?


 what do you mean?


----------

